# music memorabilia



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

does anyone else collect music memorabilia ive been looking at some of my items on e-bay and collectible sites and without saying amounts iam sitting on a ruddy gold mine,imports,demo discs, vinyl limited editions and so on and just ordinary stuff and i was shocked,been collecting u2 since i was 16 and i could buy a new car if sold it anyone else what do you collect ?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

swiftjon said:


> does anyone else collect music memorabilia ive been looking at some of my items on e-bay and collectible sites and without saying amounts iam sitting on a ruddy gold mine,imports,demo discs, vinyl limited editions and so on and just ordinary stuff and i was shocked,been collecting u2 since i was 16 and i could buy a new car if sold it anyone else what do you collect ?


By and large, with the advent of the digital era demo's and any form of vinyl, limited editions are almost worthless. A signed poster or photo may be worth something if it can be veified by the actual signee.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> By and large, with the advent of the digital era demo's and any form of vinyl, limited editions are almost worthless. A signed poster or photo may be worth something if it can be veified by the actual signee.


i tend to disagree like you say with the advent of the digital era,vinyl has been discontinued by a lot of recording artist's making the existing rare and limited vinyl ever rarer and even more sought after by the collector,including demo and promo item's,but like you did point out signed item's do need to be certified with a certificate of authenticity,and validated,but my point of the thread was asking if anyone else shared the same intrest :thumb:


----------

